# PC reboots when negotiating tunnel, Cisco VPN



## ekaram (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi
I have installed Cisco VPN client on my PC to connect to my company's network. The IT guy installed for me just like he usually does.
However, when I try to establish a connection the PC spontenously reboots during tunnel negotiation: i get a blue screen and it goes so fast that i do not have time to read before the pc is rebooting.
We tried connecting via cable, wireless, UMTS, nothing worked. The IT guy does not know and i desperatly need to connect to the network for an urgent project.
Could somebody help please?


----------



## jlink (Feb 20, 2006)

ekaram said:


> Hi
> I have installed Cisco VPN client on my PC to connect to my company's network. The IT guy installed for me just like he usually does.
> However, when I try to establish a connection the PC spontenously reboots during tunnel negotiation: i get a blue screen and it goes so fast that i do not have time to read before the pc is rebooting.
> We tried connecting via cable, wireless, UMTS, nothing worked. The IT guy does not know and i desperatly need to connect to the network for an urgent project.
> Could somebody help please?


Did you get this issue resolved? I am experiencing the same problem and would be interested in the resolution.


----------



## ekaram (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi
It took me a while but i ended figuring it out. Here is the procedure:
1 - i needed to get the information from the blue screen
2 - i went to Event Viewer -> System and located the latest event corresponding to a memory dump and located the dump file associated
3 - in order to read it i had to download microsoft debugger (Windbg) and the list of symbols (195 MB but discovered later that there is an option that downloads online what is needed only)
4 - i have loaded the dump file in windbg and analyzed it (!analyze -v) and it could not load the symbols for a file fsfdw.sys
5 - Searching the internet returned that this is a F-Secure file
6 - The trick is to : uninstall Cisco Client and F-Secure
7 - Install Cisco Client
8 - Install F-Secure. While doing so, he will detect a conflict with Cisco Client and asks to remove it by clicking Next
9 - Click next, and terminate the installation. Cisco Client will not be removed, only the conflict is removed
10 - Run Cisco client and all works fine, i accessed the company's server and my emails.


----------



## ivanovici (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello guys. There is solutions directly from Cisco 

[6637] Cisco VPN and F-Secure Client Security interoperability

Summary

This article explains how to ensure that Cisco's VPN software will work with F-Secure Client Security. 

Note: This article assumes technical understanding of F-Secure's products. If you are unsure, please contact F-Secure support for assistance.



Allowing Cisco VPN to create a connection

To establish the VPN connection you need to allow IKE (bi-directional) and UDP (outbound, local port >1023, remote port 62514 and 62515) to the VPN gateway. In addition to this you need to allow all the traffic that you want to use through the tunnel. For example, if you want to use HTTP through the tunnel, you need to allow it. This is because the F-Secure firewall filters the traffic before it is encypted by Cisco VPN.


The Cisco VPN client has a built-in stateful firewall which is not compatible with F-Secure Internet Shield. If Cisco VPN is installed before F-Secure Anti-Virus Client Security, the sidegrade component disables the firewall in Cisco VPN client. The sidegrade can detect the firewall of Cisco VPN if it has been registered. Cisco VPN registers the firewall during the first VPN connection, so if the VPN client has been installed but not used, sidegrade might not be able to identify the Cisco VPN client firewall. In that case you can disable the integrated firewall manually.


To disable the firewall in Cisco VPN Client, you need to do the following:
Click Start and then Control Panel to open the Control Panel window.
Double-click System to open the System Properties dialog.
In System Properties, select the Hardware tab and click the Device Manager button.
In Device Manager window, select first Devices by type and then Show hidden devices from the View menu.
Right-click "vsdatant" in Non-Plug and Play Drivers and select Disable.
Restart the computer.



9/1/2009 3:07:17 PM

http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA/sup...lient-security-8/article-details.html?id=6637


----------

